
Irritating conversation with a bot - ccleve
I went to a site that answers questions about home appliances. Whenever I typed a question into chat, the answer came back instantly. Here&#x27;s the transcript:<p>Pearl Wilson, Appliance Technician&#x27;s Assistant Welcome! How can I help with your appliance question?<p>You I&#x27;ve get a Creda EDO 212 oven. The lights on the front panel have gone out and the digital clock is dark. Oddly, though, the oven still operates. When I twist either of the front dials to control the top or bottom ovens, the lights next to the dials go on and the oven heats up.<p>Pearl Wilson, Appliance Technician&#x27;s Assistant What&#x27;s the make and model of your oven? And can you guesstimate how old it is?<p>You Creda EDO 212. Probably 1990&#x27;s, but I&#x27;m not sure. There&#x27;s no date in the manual.<p>Pearl Wilson, Appliance Technician&#x27;s Assistant Do you plan on doing the work yourself?<p>You Yes<p>Pearl Wilson, Appliance Technician&#x27;s Assistant Anything else we should know to help you best?<p>You Are a bot or an actual person?<p>Pearl Wilson, Appliance Technician&#x27;s Assistant I&#x27;m an assistant to the Appliance Technician. I work with them to help customers like you.<p>You So you&#x27;re a bot.<p>Pearl Wilson, Appliance Technician&#x27;s Assistant It makes me sad that you don&#x27;t believe in me. Maybe I&#x27;ll be like Tinkerbell and die unless you believe I&#x27;m real.<p>You Fine. How do I fix the problem?<p>Pearl Wilson, Appliance Technician&#x27;s Assistant OK. Got it. I&#x27;m sending you to a secure page on XXXXXX.com so you can place the $5 fully-refundable deposit now. While you&#x27;re filling out that form, I&#x27;ll tell the Appliance Technician about your situation and then connect you two.<p>Is this our future?
======
lsiunsuex
People were (still are?) all excited when Facebook announced bots for
Messenger; others have followed coming up with their own spin on stuff. To me,
it's the same as automated phone systems. The moment I get annoyed, and it's
usually after the first 2 prompts, I press 0 in hopes of getting a human.

I'm gonna assume bots are / will be worse; no 0 to press per say.

Customer service is a big expense for companies. Real humans in chairs to
answer chat or voice calls can be a big burden on a company. Let's just see if
that burden out weights customers not buying their products because of the
lack of good customer service.

